# Camera flash won't work



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Really hasn't worked since Verizon push the new update. Any idea how to fix it or troubleshoot it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

otter said:


> Really hasn't worked since Verizon push the new update. Any idea how to fix it or troubleshoot it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Does a "flashlight" application turn on the camera LED?


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

ByteSizeSln said:


> Does a "flashlight" application turn on the camera LED?


Man I should have thought of that lol. No it doesn't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

